# Leads??



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

This is a general question about the types of leads available for both puppies and adult dogs.

Please can someone explain the different types and the pros and cons of using them? 

For example, I know what a choke chain is and don't fancy one of those but I thought a slip lead worked on the same principle. Now I am not so sure.  My BIL has two larger breeds and he uses a head collar to stop them from pulling. In addition to the soft puppy collar and lead I have bought a rolled leather collar and lead but I am now wondering if I have bought the right thing! 

If any experienced dog owners can enlighten me and share their lead experiences I would be very grateful!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh the enormous and constantly expanding world of collars and leads! There is so much out there so I'm not surprised you're overwhelmed!

A simple puppy collar and lead will be absolutely fine to begin with. Please don't buy anything else in preparation as the chances are, although a friend might swear by it, it will not be appropriate for your own dog.

My trainer recommended slip leads (she also trains gun dogs). Slip leads are great for slipping on and off and they have a little leather 'stopper' so that you can prevent the lead from over tightening. Tightened firmly in the right place under the jaw bone and behind the ears so that it does not strangle your dog (using the stopper to keep the lead tight) they are brilliant for teaching walking to heal. However, I personally did not like them at all as Rufus' coat kept getting caught in it and matting. Not sure I really liked the technique anyway.

Take a month or two to find out what your puppy is like - you've plenty of time. Honest. 

I have a neoprene collar for Rufus as he loves going in the water - other collars take a long time to dry out. I'm about to try a Halti training lead as it has been recommended on this site for its multi purpose-ness-ness! eg walking two dogs at once with it.

I also have a Canny Collar (a bit like a Halti head collar) which I use just for road walking as Rufus is a terrible puller. Note to self .....must do some more training!

If you find you have a particular problem eg pulling on the lead, then post on this site and people can let you know what they use and why. 

Good luck! How exciting for you at the moment! 

Karen and Rufus xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you so much Karen that is really useful advice! I will have a look at the ones you mentioned. It is true, I don't know how she will be on the lead yet so that will be a factor in what type I go for.

I am soooooo excited but have a holiday to get through first. I am going to make the most of having a big rest ready for her arrival!  Although I am not sure a camping holiday with three kids and an active husband is much of a rest! )


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Kendal is great on lead and collar advise.... bring on Kendal 

I use soft nylon collars and leads for my dogs, small when young and Oakley has just got his first medium sized collar .. although I am getting a training lead as advised by Kendal as I was three dogs at a time and a training lead will allow me to have the girls on one lead, less fiddly when I need to hand swap to pick up poo... excellent I have added to poo to yet another post


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I always recommend a long training line-10metres for people who are nervous about letting their pup off-lead. By holding the end and letting the rest drag, the pup has the sensation of being off-lead and you can practice recall and see how they respond in complete safety. If the lead never goes tight then you know that they won't stray. It's also a comfortable way to let them explore without any pulling.


----------

